# John Debney's Score for 'Come Away' is Wonderful



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi,

I'm a big fan of composer John Debney's film scores.

His latest score for the movie 'Come Away' is another wonderful score that I'm enjoying listening to.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## bachader (Nov 13, 2020)

Another underrated composer!


----------

